

Really Really Going Native - AndreyKarpov
http://www.codeproject.com/Tips/476258/Really-Really-Going-Native

======
seunosewa
C++ is designed to be as fast as C even when you use the advanced features
like templates, at the expense of compilation speed, so I think it must be
equally suitable.

